# Why thank you sweetie...



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Summer is adorable. She has a wonderful retrieve (with me, but with my family she plays keep away because they don't listen and they chase her which she likes) and always "gives" when asked. I always reinforce this behaviour by getting her a treat immediately after she gives me something. I don't practice "trade" in the sense I never have a treat when she gives it to me. I want her to give it to me first, and THEN i go get a treat. We also play retrieve with the offending object sometimes (e.g. if she brings me and illegal sock or plastic bag). I want to encourage her always to spit out what she has in case it ever is something dangerous.. It works wayy too beautifully.

I'm lucky in the sense that she does not eat or destroy things, does not eat tissues or paper or plastic bags. But I am getting a little tired of her bringing me garbage. She goes around the house looking for little bits of things that she can redeem for treats. Used tissues, food wrappers, empty bottles, broken clothes pegs and the odd sock left out by my brothers. 

I love how she trots to me happily and spits it in my hand, but really, this has got to stop!!! :doh:

I was advised to play formal retrieve games with these common objects and then train stimulus control - only bring when asked. I will get to it soon, and post if it works!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

You have taught her a game she loves. I have done the same thing--Jaro gets something and plays that little keep away until I give him something to eat. So this will be a great thread if people have answers.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Ian'sgran said:


> You have taught her a game she loves. I have done the same thing--Jaro gets something and plays that little keep away until I give him something to eat. So this will be a great thread if people have answers.


Hmm I think we have a slightly different problem.. Summer gives me stuff even when I don't have food on me.. She doesn't keep away! I made sure of this by always getting her to "give" THEN going wherever to get a treat.. Now she just brings stuff directly to me and spits it on my hand..

She just doesn't know when I've had enough peace offerings :doh:


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Just stop giving her a treat every time she brings you something. This is where you get to intermittent reinforcement. Don't worry though. Intermittent reinforcement is the strongest type of reinforcement, that is, the one that works the best, since the dog always hope/thinks/wonders maybe this time I will get a treat.

I also think once you have a give or trade worked out with the dog it will stay with them as long as you work on it every once in awhile, say once a week. And if they don't get treats every time the pup will be less inclined to bring you everything.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I have to admit to thinking this a very adorable dilemma. I can just picture her scrounging around for random stuff to bring you 

I have absolutely zero advice for you, other than to say how cute I think she is! But you know that already!

Kim


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

I cant think of any way to curb this except to stop giving her treats. Maybe you can just pat her and walk away whenever she does that out of the blue again. But, Golden LOVE retrieving as much as they love to please us. Maybe she is just trying to make you happy? Because Toby has similar problem like Summer but only does it for attention, not for treats. He would pick up anything around him, walk around people with an object (or sometime objects) in his mouth, kinda like showing off. 

We always have a good laugh about it but whenever he goes extreme, the things he would pick-up are not always decent... Unlike Summer, Toby doesnt only pick-up "illegal" things in the house like you put it. He once picked up a small live toad which almost poisoned him, once a dead bird and twice dead mice. Oh yar, he also got himself a permanant ink-stain on the tougue when he tried to chew my cartridge ink. We've stop trying to curb this behavior because i think retrieving and putting thing in their mouth is just in their blood. Well, he only does it when *WE ARE AROUND and* so know we've learn exactly when to keep a watchful eye on him.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

This made me laugh as I have "innocently" created a monster of sorts too. After teaching Kirby to "touch" for a treat, a game we play in class when we wait, I taught her "kiss" for a treat. I say kiss and she pops up and touches her lips to mine. Well, now when she wants a treat I get a "kiss" whether I asked for it or not, sometimes her aim is off and many times it's wet :yuck:. 

I have begun to say "thank you" and give her a pat when she does it without being asked, I only treat when I ask for a kiss. You might try the same thing with Summer. The next time she brings you something, don't say "give" just say "thank you" and give her a pat. Keep it positive but only treat when you say "give" and only practice that command when you want to practice it. She will catch on fast that you need to initiate the behavior to get a treat.

It's a good problem to overcome.


----------

